# I am crime victim of the gang stalking



## pomekichi

I am crime victim of the gang stalking.
What is the gang stalking?
*Edited.*

I was stalking a Japanese giant cult.
What is a giant cult?

I do not know their identity.
Rumour has it that the identity, religion or communist.

They're in Japan to dominate politics and the press and the police.
So nobody can not beat them.

Gang Stalking has become a scandal in the United States.
In the case of Japan is not alone.

In my case...
I was tapping my home phone line.
I have been an insidious harassment in the workplace stalking.
Gang Stalking has even central office connections.
Gang Stalking is all colleagues in the workplace.
Gang Stalking is any human force that can threaten the organization.
Their organization has more than 100 million people.
Gang Stalking has mafia connections in Japan as well.
Gang Stalking has been treated as taboo.

Gang Stalking is close to the terrorist group there.

Public opinion will only defeat them.
In Japan, it is impossible.
I started in the Japanese Internet population spread rumors of stalkers.
Gang Stalking is a magnificent human rights violations.


----------



## Intense

pomekichi said:


> I am crime victim of the gang stalking.
> What is the gang stalking?
> *Edited.*
> 
> I was stalking a Japanese giant cult.
> What is a giant cult?
> 
> I do not know their identity.
> Rumour has it that the identity, religion or communist.
> 
> They're in Japan to dominate politics and the press and the police.
> So nobody can not beat them.
> 
> Gang Stalking has become a scandal in the United States.
> In the case of Japan is not alone.
> 
> In my case...
> I was tapping my home phone line.
> I have been an insidious harassment in the workplace stalking.
> Gang Stalking has even central office connections.
> Gang Stalking is all colleagues in the workplace.
> Gang Stalking is any human force that can threaten the organization.
> Their organization has more than 100 million people.
> Gang Stalking has mafia connections in Japan as well.
> Gang Stalking has been treated as taboo.
> 
> Gang Stalking is close to the terrorist group there.
> 
> Public opinion will only defeat them.
> In Japan, it is impossible.
> I started in the Japanese Internet population spread rumors of stalkers.
> Gang Stalking is a magnificent human rights violations.




Recently, organized stalking became a serious problem. It is called Shu-dan stalker in Japan, and Gang Stalking in abroad. 

Up to the present, stalking-type crime is an individual targeting another, yet this Gang Stalking is something like particular organizations or groups working on stalking and harassments. 

Some reports say that there are cases like organizations harassing and stalking their workers by using coworkers and traders for the purpose of restructuring. Another case is religious organizations working on organized stalking toward ex-followers, disobeying person, counterforce. In addition, there might be cases that some people requesting associations for revenge. 

As their crimes are well-planed to hide their activities, some case seem better to say that Special Plots than plain harassments. 

Their crimes often have 4 things in common, damaging reputation, stalking, relationship manipulation, violation of privacy. 

Damaging Reputation 
They spread false negative rumors in neighborhoods, workplaces, Internet. Their rumors may include information that the victim is a criminal or mentally ill. Because of the people believing the false rumors, it will outbreak further harassments from more people involved with. These false rumors are not only spread simply but also adding extra-person, such as a local influential person or someone on the high status for showing credibility from the authority. Also, they use technique like including some negative rumors among many good ones for adding credibility. 


Stalking, Observation 
There are 2 types of stalking. First one is the stalking without making the victim notice, and the other one is letting the victim know their stalking for psychological damage. However, they have some plans for excuse already so that if the victim asks the person to know the fact of stalking, the follower may explain as I am just walking on the same street. 


Relationship Manipulation 
They ask the victim's privacy and job duties from the victim's friends and coworkers. By spreading the bad rumors, they try to isolate the victim from the others, make him or her to have no one to ask help, and interference with victim's duties. Sometimes reporting the harassments to someone close to him or her, the victim might feel doubt on oneself as being thought as paranoia from the others. 


Violation of Privacy 
The violation of privacy may include; wiretapping, filming, hacking the victim's PC, trashing. Based on the information gained from the these techniques violating the victim's privacy, they might do some hinting. 


Gang Stalking in Japan


----------



## kenw232

For people who are gangstalked or are targeted individuals I've put together a web site that explains everything, even if its impossible to believe. There are no real gangstalkers.  There are a loose nit of paid shills in each region, but they are used on demand for any TI, not just you.  It's a Program.

What about when friends and family appear "in on it"?  How the hell does that happen?  I threw this together to explain it all, you won't believe what they are doing, they've installed a BioAPI in everyone on earth.  Random strangers can be controlled on demand to make it appear like they're stalking you.  Its awesome.

dataasylum . com
dataasylum . com/flowchart.html


----------



## zipppz

In a nutshell:
-They move in as close as possible and around the TI.
-They analyze the TI for a while to learn them. They need to get something on the TI that they can use against him eventually.
-They figure out his habits and schedule.
-They figure out how and when they can enter his/her home.
-They know the TI's timing/schedule as to know how long they have to enter the TI's home to plant and maintain their devices for   surveillance on the TI. With their team they setup a lookout. In this case a front and back lookout. They use cams for this purpose as well setup around the TI's home and along/pointing onto the street. They use latex gloves for protection as not to leave fingerprints. If they can get hold of a key they will. In this case they have many keys to most doors at the TI address.
-They monitor the TI 24 hours a day.
-With the use of hidden cams and FM transmitters they do their monitoring. In my case they have constant view of my face. Quote Rob "We can see almost every square inch of that place", with me in bed Rob "center in on hi nipple", etc. 
-with the advent and cheap sale of directed voice/sound devices, they make sure the TI hears what they want the TI to hear. Psychologically proven, this would eventually drive the TI to think he/she is insane (schizophrenia).
-They do the for mentioned with the use of the cams and FM transmitters to track and follow the TI inside and then comment on what the TI is doing or has said/been talking about. This could be a conversation internally, or a tele conversation as well. They want the TI to hear them.
-They get access to vehicles the TI has access to. They plant various devices such as GPS tracking, voice and video transmitters. They monitor all the TI's movements by tracking and following the TI as to keep constant watch on the TI. In my case they have installed these devices in my mothers and neighbors cars and have configured them improperly (2 way instead of 1 way).
-With the use of "Kali" they monitor and control ALL of the TI's pc/computer activity. They setup servers for ex. MiTM server to do this. Refer to "Kali Cookbook" for some examples. Also with a program in "Kali" named "Gerix", they will catch Wi-Fi passwords. At first I thought they used Reaver Pro, but soon after a bystander/perp made me aware they were using Gerix on Kali.
-If they have the knowledge they will configure a Windows executable to be a RAT (Remote Access Trojan) that bypasses all antivirus detection. In this case they used "CypherX Pro" which is the best as of today.
-They monitor all of the TI's telephone traffic. This includes mobile phones as proven by the perp referred to as "Rob". They control this as well they do filtering.
-If the TI were to move they would follow and continue their campaign on the TI at the new location.
-They are very well financed to do these campaigns involving travel, shelter, tek purchases, and bystander/perp payoffs. In my case they did 2 trips with me to and from Fort Lauderdale - Denmark.
-The goal of the Organized Stalking control is to have complete control over the TI's personal, business, financial, family wellbeing. The final goal is to convince the general public that the TI is crazy as to be able to falsify any claims or accusations the TI might make to the authorities about what's been happening to him/her. This is where they might use the cammed video recordings to show the local authorities as to justify their defense. They want the TI not to be able to retain work as to make the TI poor/broke. With that they want the TI to become homeless. With the character assassination, they want the TI to have no friends, lose friends, family trust, etc.


----------



## OSCHENNAI

Organized Gang Stalking, Chennai, India, with Electronic Harassment (through Satellite)

Great post. Very accurate description of my experience as a victim of Organized Stalking. 
We should talk more about this crime in message boards which the general public are likely to visit to spread awareness about this crime.

Please visit my youtube channel 'OrganizedStalking ChennaiCity' to see Playlist Dr John Hall interviews and Playlist Targeted Individuals Activists or click on the link below

Dr John Hall Satellite Terrorism Complete collection of ALL interviews- 16 Interviews - YouTube

Targeted Individuals Activists - YouTube


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

OSCHENNAI said:


> Organized Gang Stalking, Chennai, India, with Electronic Harassment (through Satellite)
> 
> Great post. Very accurate description of my experience as a victim of Organized Stalking.
> We should talk more about this crime in message boards which the general public are likely to visit to spread awareness about this crime.
> 
> Please visit my youtube channel 'OrganizedStalking ChennaiCity' to see Playlist Dr John Hall interviews and Playlist Targeted Individuals Activists or click on the link below
> 
> Dr John Hall Satellite Terrorism Complete collection of ALL interviews- 16 Interviews - YouTube
> 
> Targeted Individuals Activists - YouTube



This is the first I have ever heard of such a thing!  Wow!  I am so sorry for your trouble, Oschennai!  I am going to be praying for you and  Pomekichi  & we shall see what the LORD does for you two.  Jesus can help you even when the authorities will not help you.  You need to buy a bible and start reading the New Testament - keep reading until you are able to believe and receive Jesus as your LORD.  He will protect you from these rascals!  Visit my religion threads on Religion forum too!  I am going to be praying for you both by your screen names.  - Jeri


----------



## Grandma

Jeremiah , gang stalking is not real. It is tragically a mental issue where the "victim" is certain he or she is being followed by a mysterious gang of strangers. It advances to where the gang has grown enough to populate a small town and have coordinated their activities so that the "bad guys" are all wearing clothes/carrying backpacks/driving cars that are a certain color, yesterday it was blue, today it's black, tomorrow it'll be yellow, for example. 

By this time the "victim" is likely filming the "attacks," there are several vids on Youtube that show people going about their everyday business but the "victim" is convinced they're stalking.

After this point it goes to where some alphabet agency breaks into their home, their friends and relatives are mind controlled, and the "victim" is either highly psychic, has figured out a massively important government/NWO secret, or is the long-lost heir to some empire.

Paranoid schitzophrenic I think.

Very tragic.


----------



## SUNRISEMAN

Nice to meet you. My handle name is "Sunriseman". I'm victim of the "organized gang stalking" in Japan. Also, there are a large number of Japanese victims. And, many victims are murdered secretly. Neither the government nor the police nor the media helps a victim. On the contrary, they cooperate with assault organization to oppress a victim.
So I, edited the my damage evidence video of English version. And I am accusation to the world. Sorry, I can't speak English. I am in contact with you via the translation site. However, I hope that everyone will be understanding my SOS. Please watch this evidence video. And if everybody copies this video and spreads, I am glad.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SUNRISEMAN said:


> Nice to meet you. My handle name is "Sunriseman". I'm victim of the "organized gang stalking" in Japan. Also, there are a large number of Japanese victims. And, many victims are murdered secretly. Neither the government nor the police nor the media helps a victim. On the contrary, they cooperate with assault organization to oppress a victim.
> So I, edited the my damage evidence video of English version. And I am accusation to the world. Sorry, I can't speak English. I am in contact with you via the translation site. However, I hope that everyone will be understanding my SOS. Please watch this evidence video. And if everybody copies this video and spreads, I am glad.




I watched your entire video and noted the SG gang and the license #'s you id'd, repeat stalkers mentioned in the vid, and the scalar wave - em attack you suffered.  I looked the phenomena up on youtube and noted use of noise as harrassment story - even done by ABC News in the USA on a couple who became target of a town - not the same type of suffering you are undergoing - then I found this video - please watch it - you'll note this type gang stalking - use of s weapons (EM) is ongoing in Asia mainly - so you are either a random victim - which means you are being targeted randomly for experimental purposes - to see the effect /success of their technology - or you are being targeted specifically - you can see this video and it will cover that subject:


Now this is the answer for you, Sunshine man, so please listen to me.  I am going to pray that the LORD will give you relief from these workers of iniquity - that they will be deterred - delayed - put off while the LORD shows you how he can protect you and give you some much needed sleep - but ultimately - you must make a decision for Jesus Christ.  Only Jesus Christ can give you the peace and the rest - through all trials and troubles that this evil world will throw at you.  Jesus Christ is your answer, Sunshine man.   What must you do?  Tell the Lord you forgive these people as they are lost and do not know what they are doing.  Tell Jesus you are sorry for your sins ( all have sinned and fallen  short of the Glory of God ) and that you want to receive him as your Lord and Savior - Jesus died on the cross for your sins and God raised him from the dead on the 3rd day - Romans 10:9,10 - if you will believe that by faith and believe it in your heart and confess it with your mouth (speaking it out loud ) you shall be saved.  Be willing to live for Jesus and turn from your sins and he will make you able to live holy unto him.  He will write your name in His Lambs book of life and you will be kept by His Hand.  In Jesus all fear vanishes.  There is no fear where perfect love dwells, Sunshine man.

I want you to buy a bible and read it - read Psalm 116 and know that the LORD is there and He will help you.  These gangs are not as powerful as God Almighty.  These gangs are not a grain of sand worths of power when compared to the Power of the Mighty Holy Spirit.  Call upon the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and he shall be your defense.  Plead the Blood of Jesus Christ over your home, your neighborhood and every place the sole of your foot treads. 

I will keep you in my prayers and we shall see what the LORD does - In Christ, you have the Victory.  Never forget that.  The weapon of Satan is fear.  Please read Richard Wurmbrand testimony thread on the religion forum link here on USMB.  You will see that if Satan cannot succeed in causing fear in you?  He has no weapon left.  NONE.  Trust in the LORD with all your heart and lean not upon your own standing, Sunshine man.  The Lord Jesus Christ loves you and He is able to deliver you from your enemies.  Stand in the power of His might and receive him as LORD today.   I will put Wurmbrand's link here for you.

Story of Richard Wurmbrand - in Communist Prison US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Grandma said:


> Jeremiah , gang stalking is not real. It is tragically a mental issue where the "victim" is certain he or she is being followed by a mysterious gang of strangers. It advances to where the gang has grown enough to populate a small town and have coordinated their activities so that the "bad guys" are all wearing clothes/carrying backpacks/driving cars that are a certain color, yesterday it was blue, today it's black, tomorrow it'll be yellow, for example.
> 
> By this time the "victim" is likely filming the "attacks," there are several vids on Youtube that show people going about their everyday business but the "victim" is convinced they're stalking.
> 
> After this point it goes to where some alphabet agency breaks into their home, their friends and relatives are mind controlled, and the "victim" is either highly psychic, has figured out a massively important government/NWO secret, or is the long-lost heir to some empire.
> 
> Paranoid schitzophrenic I think.
> 
> Very tragic.



I just reviewed information on youtube that says otherwise, Grandma.  Truth is stranger than fiction - someone once said.  So just because we may not have personally encountered such a thing - does not mean it does not exist.  The video I posted for Sunshine man is one you should listen to - it was done by some experts in the field of psychotronic weapons - I was aware of the Russians researching psychotronic weapons / warfare years ago as it was mentioned on a military site in a discussion with high level military who would know of such things - at the time I didn't know what the uses of such a weapon would be but it does appear to be more prevalent in Asia, where Sunshine man and these other people are living.


----------



## Moonglow

I have these dogs that are always watching me....not to mention the squirrels.....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Intense said:


> pomekichi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am crime victim of the gang stalking.
> What is the gang stalking?
> *Edited.*
> 
> I was stalking a Japanese giant cult.
> What is a giant cult?
> 
> I do not know their identity.
> Rumour has it that the identity, religion or communist.
> 
> They're in Japan to dominate politics and the press and the police.
> So nobody can not beat them.
> 
> Gang Stalking has become a scandal in the United States.
> In the case of Japan is not alone.
> 
> In my case...
> I was tapping my home phone line.
> I have been an insidious harassment in the workplace stalking.
> Gang Stalking has even central office connections.
> Gang Stalking is all colleagues in the workplace.
> Gang Stalking is any human force that can threaten the organization.
> Their organization has more than 100 million people.
> Gang Stalking has mafia connections in Japan as well.
> Gang Stalking has been treated as taboo.
> 
> Gang Stalking is close to the terrorist group there.
> 
> Public opinion will only defeat them.
> In Japan, it is impossible.
> I started in the Japanese Internet population spread rumors of stalkers.
> Gang Stalking is a magnificent human rights violations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently, organized stalking became a serious problem. It is called Shu-dan stalker in Japan, and Gang Stalking in abroad.
> 
> Up to the present, stalking-type crime is an individual targeting another, yet this Gang Stalking is something like particular organizations or groups working on stalking and harassments.
> 
> Some reports say that there are cases like organizations harassing and stalking their workers by using coworkers and traders for the purpose of restructuring. Another case is religious organizations working on organized stalking toward ex-followers, disobeying person, counterforce. In addition, there might be cases that some people requesting associations for revenge.
> 
> As their crimes are well-planed to hide their activities, some case seem better to say that Special Plots than plain harassments.
> 
> Their crimes often have 4 things in common, damaging reputation, stalking, relationship manipulation, violation of privacy.
> 
> Damaging Reputation
> They spread false negative rumors in neighborhoods, workplaces, Internet. Their rumors may include information that the victim is a criminal or mentally ill. Because of the people believing the false rumors, it will outbreak further harassments from more people involved with. These false rumors are not only spread simply but also adding extra-person, such as a local influential person or someone on the high status for showing credibility from the authority. Also, they use technique like including some negative rumors among many good ones for adding credibility.
> 
> 
> Stalking, Observation
> There are 2 types of stalking. First one is the stalking without making the victim notice, and the other one is letting the victim know their stalking for psychological damage. However, they have some plans for excuse already so that if the victim asks the person to know the fact of stalking, the follower may explain as I am just walking on the same street.
> 
> 
> Relationship Manipulation
> They ask the victim's privacy and job duties from the victim's friends and coworkers. By spreading the bad rumors, they try to isolate the victim from the others, make him or her to have no one to ask help, and interference with victim's duties. Sometimes reporting the harassments to someone close to him or her, the victim might feel doubt on oneself as being thought as paranoia from the others.
> 
> 
> Violation of Privacy
> The violation of privacy may include; wiretapping, filming, hacking the victim's PC, trashing. Based on the information gained from the these techniques violating the victim's privacy, they might do some hinting.
> 
> 
> Gang Stalking in Japan
Click to expand...


Yes, in Sunshine Mans' video he says his PC was hacked - they were bypassing the PC to cause the dvd compartment to open automatically - background conversation could be heard - he  mentioned that on his video, Intense.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Moonglow said:


> I have these dogs that are always watching me....not to mention the squirrels.....



Show some compassion for the people who are suffering from these attacks, Moonglow.  You never know what you'll face in the days ahead - should you decide to follow Christ - I believe you will also be challenged in ways you may not be expecting.  Nevertheless, in Christ, no weapon formed against you shall prosper..... - so don't fall into fear or dread over it.  The LORD defeated Satan at the cross once and for all, you know?  Once you come to Christ he will be under your feet.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SUNRISEMAN said:


> Nice to meet you. My handle name is "Sunriseman". I'm victim of the "organized gang stalking" in Japan. Also, there are a large number of Japanese victims. And, many victims are murdered secretly. Neither the government nor the police nor the media helps a victim. On the contrary, they cooperate with assault organization to oppress a victim.
> So I, edited the my damage evidence video of English version. And I am accusation to the world. Sorry, I can't speak English. I am in contact with you via the translation site. However, I hope that everyone will be understanding my SOS. Please watch this evidence video. And if everybody copies this video and spreads, I am glad.



This song is for you, Sunriseman.  I hope it gives you some much needed rest for your soul.  Save the song to your fav's and listen to it often.   Be sure to read Psalm 116 from the Bible.  I'm praying for you.


----------



## SUNRISEMAN

Jeremiah said:


> SUNRISEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you. My handle name is "Sunriseman". I'm victim of the "organized gang stalking" in Japan. Also, there are a large number of Japanese victims. And, many victims are murdered secretly. Neither the government nor the police nor the media helps a victim. On the contrary, they cooperate with assault organization to oppress a victim.
> So I, edited the my damage evidence video of English version. And I am accusation to the world. Sorry, I can't speak English. I am in contact with you via the translation site. However, I hope that everyone will be understanding my SOS. Please watch this evidence video. And if everybody copies this video and spreads, I am glad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song is for you, Sunriseman.  I hope it gives you some much needed rest for your soul.  Save the song to your fav's and listen to it often.   Be sure to read Psalm 116 from the Bible.  I'm praying for you.
Click to expand...


Hi, Jeremiah. Thank you for making a comment, and evaluation of the my video!
You are a really pious Christian. I was healed by your gentle words.
Sorry, I am irreligion. But, I like sacred songs. 
Of course, the sacred song too which you introduced to me.
When I was a fetus, my father let me listen to a record of the gregorian chant in every day.
I stamp out the gang stalking crime for justice. I think that it is my mission from god.
I has a good news for all victims.
I discovered a method to analyze the voice of the assailant.
It can easily try to all the people having a PC and a digital camera.
Reads the evidence voice into music editing software, please try to increase the volume.
Please be at the same time noise removal. Even is OK by the recording file or movie file.
We can listen to the strange voice of the assailant by doing it.
For example, A voice is command to perpetrator of harassment as "Go now!!".
Or, voice of threaten a victim as "Die, kill you!!".
Also remark is about the real nature of the crime organization.
If everybody tries it, we can hunt down the crime syndicate!
Please spread this information in the world!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

SUNRISEMAN said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUNRISEMAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to meet you. My handle name is "Sunriseman". I'm victim of the "organized gang stalking" in Japan. Also, there are a large number of Japanese victims. And, many victims are murdered secretly. Neither the government nor the police nor the media helps a victim. On the contrary, they cooperate with assault organization to oppress a victim.
> So I, edited the my damage evidence video of English version. And I am accusation to the world. Sorry, I can't speak English. I am in contact with you via the translation site. However, I hope that everyone will be understanding my SOS. Please watch this evidence video. And if everybody copies this video and spreads, I am glad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This song is for you, Sunriseman.  I hope it gives you some much needed rest for your soul.  Save the song to your fav's and listen to it often.   Be sure to read Psalm 116 from the Bible.  I'm praying for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi, Jeremiah. Thank you for making a comment, and evaluation of the my video!
> You are a really pious Christian. I was healed by your gentle words.
> Sorry, I am irreligion. But, I like sacred songs.
> Of course, the sacred song too which you introduced to me.
> When I was a fetus, my father let me listen to a record of the gregorian chant in every day.
> I stamp out the gang stalking crime for justice. I think that it is my mission from god.
> I has a good news for all victims.
> I discovered a method to analyze the voice of the assailant.
> It can easily try to all the people having a PC and a digital camera.
> Reads the evidence voice into music editing software, please try to increase the volume.
> Please be at the same time noise removal. Even is OK by the recording file or movie file.
> We can listen to the strange voice of the assailant by doing it.
> For example, A voice is command to perpetrator of harassment as "Go now!!".
> Or, voice of threaten a victim as "Die, kill you!!".
> Also remark is about the real nature of the crime organization.
> If everybody tries it, we can hunt down the crime syndicate!
> Please spread this information in the world!
Click to expand...


That is good news and I congratulate you on your discovery, SUNSHINE MAN!  To God be the Glory!  I will continue to pray for you and for your success in helping victims of this unspeakable evil being used against them.  Remember that the Battle is the LORD's and He loves you.  I am not speaking of religion but a relationship.  Just simply lifting our hearts up to the LORD and telling Him what concerns us and inviting God - who IS Perfect Love - to cast out any fear and to also avenge us of our enemies.  The LORD has sent Believers a Comforter and His Holy Spirit is more powerful than anything on the earth, under the earth or above it - The Holy Spirit is Powerful and Mighty!    It is a righteous prayer according to Jesus for us to ask God to avenge us of our enemies.  If we continue to ask Him - He will do it!  It is true!  God can do far more than we can do and He will also give you ideas, inventions, much help as you seek to do His Will.  God is angry with the wicked every day and they will be suddenly destroyed if they do not repent. 

The LORD loves you, SUNSHINE MAN.   You have greatly touched my heart and I am praying for you as often as the Lord brings you to my mind - that the LORD will give you great victory over your enemies and that they will be driven far, far from you!  I pray for your success and that you will also be used mightily by God to help others who are not as strong as you have been throughout this ordeal.  I believe God has a wonderful and great plan for your life!   Have a beautiful day!  I thank God for the honor of meeting you!  May the LORD bless you mightily today.


----------



## Tommy Noble

It's real and it's as serious as a heart attack. I live in Mexico and work in San Diego and it knows no borders.

Sometime while living in the Costa Hermosa, section of Tijuana I began feeling periods of dejavu. It seemed like many things I was seeing and hearing just seemed familiar. Then again, (and thank fucking god) I have the Spanish vocabulary or a 14 year old.

I was born and raised in the British Isles. I had always been attracted to Mexico, the culture, the beauty, the women, whom I consider the most beautiful in the world. I had some "friends" help me in locating a place and my employer was fully aware of this. I was going through a difficult breakup and the IRS had cleaned out my bank account at the time, so it wasn't the easiest of times but I was happy. Shortly after my birthday I found a beautiful 2 story, 3 bathroom, and 4 bedroom ocean view home for 700 a month. I was on top of the world. I was hoping I could rekindle my relationship with my ex-fiancée who also lives in Tijuana. However around March of 2017 things began to get weird.

A woman who assisted me in finding a home in Playas de Tijuana began moving items into my home. I won’t go into this too much because I don’t think she was involved. However living in the home became stressful when she moved her older children into my home. Once was a meth-addict and the stress was beginning to take its toll. I began seeing multiple women. As many as 3-4 a week. That was my only vice, I love extremely beautiful, super intelligent women and in Mexico, there is no shortage.

Shortly after Sandy moved her twin sons into the house, their girlfriends also moved in. There were several instances of Ruben’s girlfriend being in the home when I came home from work. However she would remain hidden in one of the rooms and would often watch ne having sex with one of the girls I was seeing or watch me masturbate through my bedroom window. My room had a sliding glass door to the balcony as did a second empty room. She would go out the glass door in the empty room and watch me through my glass door. I don’t think Ana was involved in the ‘organized stalking” and I didn’t even know she was watching me. However, I was beginning to feel uneasy about the things going on in my home, I could not prove anyone was abusing my friendship but it was obvious. Armed with my voice recorder on my cellphone, I decided to make a recording. Recordings don’t lie, at least non edited recording don’t.

The recording proved my suspicions to be correct, I asked that everyone prepare to leave when the lease came up and asked that all be polite during the process. Ana, however was asked to leave immediately. She revealed some very intimate things about me in the audio recording. Little did I know, audio and video recording were soon to become an important part of my life.

I took a series of recordings on 3/30/2018 of Ana discussing my preference for women in their late twenties to mid-thirties. I decided too much personal information had been released to members of the household and began looking for new home.

Around the same time I also began seeing the same faces on the internet. WhatsApp, Facebook, Instagram. Some of the images were frightening, In my iPhone Contacts, my Well Fargo Contact image had been changed to a a bouquet of flowers. When I clicked on the link to the Facebook URL I was taken to a photo of my actual bank in San Ysidro with a black gentleman with sunglasses and a bandana over his face pointing a shotgun at the camera. Many friends (well more like acquaintances) had had their Facebook profile images changed to Bouquets of flowers, Funeral Homes and the like. This all began happening after I left my phone in an MTS restroom in San Ysidro. It was recovered by the MTS Police/Security dept but was not returned to me for over w week. I imagine this is when the “spying” software was installed. My Work computer also was taken from my desk by my boss Jon Saul because he said I had left it unlocked. I imagine for the same reason. BEAR WITH ME WHILE I GE THE DATES.

I had shown everyone at work the new home I was planning on moving into. It was beautiful and I was happy. Oddly enough, the Real Estate Company, Bienes Raices de Playas de Tijuana who leased me the home told me I could not have a dog. I didn’t think much of it at the time but it is pretty clear to me now. Once I moved in to my new home but noticed a very aggressive looking, muscular neighbor. He was always giving me the “mean mug” as they call it. I didn’t give a darn and hadn’t planned on befriending him anyway. Even when I was only interested in the house, he would be there when the real estate agent would take me to see it. I was later told this gentleman’s name was Jessie. I use the term gentleman very loosely.

Things were about to get even worse than they already wear, very shortly my neighbors began the process known as what I would call the implementation phase of “organized harassment”. This would go on 24/7. It started the first weekend of April 2018 but I chalked it off to neighbors who were just curious about the new man in the neighborhood. So I left a note on my front gate explaining to them that I worked long hours and that my father had recently been diagnosed with terminal cancer and didn’t have much time left with us. It didn’t matter because the insults and the noise campaign had already began. Again, I figured that reasoning with these people may still be possible but probably not until after my father would pass, I was still struggling with that unfortunate incident, Sadly, as of this writing I still haven’t had a moment to mourn for my beloved father, I am still struggling with the psychological aspects of being Gang-Stalked. It’s almost over now but usually once a week, this whole unnecessary tragedy saddens me.

On 4/15/2018 I decided I needed to make recordings of the verbal harassment and noise campaign that was going on directly in front of my home. I made a series of 4 recordings late that Sunday night. I had become accustomed to remaining awake from Friday night though Monday morning. I was unable to leave my house after arriving home. The “neighbors” at least I thought they were neighbors had begun remaining in front of my home, often leaned up against a white Land Rover and a white pickup truck had begun verbally threatening me. “Venga afuera cabrone”and “nosotros quiere matarte y quemarte” had become the regular chants. “Cabrone” had actually become my preferred name to the “Perpetrators” of this campaign. Soon I also began hearing it at work but still hadn’t made any connection between the two, you see I worked in the U.S. and lived in Tijuana Mexico. I actually worked for the United States Federal Government.

The noise campaign was just too bizarre for me to comprehend. I initially didn’t think it was much more than weird neighbors. Tires screeching all night long, Jackhammers and late night construction projects. High beams and flashlights beaming into my windows, numerous dogs barking. Car doors slamming, horns honking and car alarms going off for hours became the new norm. Often all occurring simultaneously and often when I was either arriving home or leaving. Oddly enough, there were no dogs in the neighborhood when I moved in. At times I would estimate up to 20 dogs where barking. I never actually seen any dog so recordings were a very real possibility. The noise campaign was now evolving into what I would later learn was the “Sensitizing Phase”. The entire street was jackhammered and re-asphalted twice in one week. Gang-Stalking is a very well orchestrated and coordinated assault. It also works very well. It really does a number on an unsuspecting citizen, I would later learn that the victim of this abuse is known as a targeted individual or, T.I. Again, I have audio recordings of all. Well over 20.

In order to get some rest I began sleeping in hotels. I had a regular cab driver whom I trusted drop me off at these hotels. As I type it is becoming clear that he was tipping off the perpetrators as they began harassing me in the hotels. Some of these perps looked familiar but I couldn’t place their faces because of the different locations and it still has not occurred to me that I was being “Gang-Stalked”. Gang-Stalking is a disinformation term for Targeted Surveillance. One crazy evening in a hotel in Playas de Jardines, women were looking in my window. I thought they were swingers or something weird just trying to get s peek. They would go into their rooms which were usually on both sides of my room and above and rather were having sex or pretending to and then passing back by my room and looking in again. I could hear loud music being played and figured it was just a car stereo however when I looked out my window I saw it was a band in the parking lot actually playing music. It gets crazier. They were singing about me and the women looking into my window. I won’t go into too much detail because it gets really crazy after that.

On 5/7/2018 I also made a series of recording of recording in which false information was being spread to all the neighbors. I later learned this was the “Slander Campaign”. Rumors were spread throughout the neighborhood that I was a pedophile, a drunk, a drug addict and just a plain weirdo. “Que Raro” jad now become a new phrase thrown around while I was within an earshot of the “perps”. I had no idea at this point that there was much more wrong than just weird neighbors curious about the new guy. However, while shopping, walking or eating at nearby restraints it was becoming obvious that there was a larger defamation campaigns going on. Street vendors, Walmart shoppers and even people on the trolley began discussing very intimate details on my life while staring directly at me. I though of recording them or taking photos but I was a stranger in a strange land and I was, well afraid of harm. Interestingly enough, as any T.I. will tell you, the harassment only occurs when you are alone and not recording. The later I found out accidentally when I had finally had enough, bear in mind my father was dying and I reached the point where I was unhurtable. I had endured so much pain that I didn’t give a fuck what these sad, sick human beings did. The made me ashamed to be of the same species. So I said to hell with it and began recording. They scattered like roaches.

On 5/16/2018 the harassment in Mexico had actually made it to my place of work. Actually it had been going on but again, I blew it off as jitters or coincidence. No one wants to be known as crazy so as many other T.I.’s indicate, they keep most of it to themselves for fears of reprisal or social stigma. However, this time I heard the “brown-noser” another term for “perp” making suggestions to what was happening to me at my home in Tijuana. I also recognized him as the guy on the white Honda motorcycle who can be heard in previous recordings and this time I recorded him harassing me on the job. I notified some coworkers and we were able to determine the individuals name was Hector Mejia and that he in fact, owned property in Monumental. The area in which I was renting. At this point things were really beginning to come into focus. I now knew at least one of the organizers of this harassment was a coworker. I didn’t understand the implications of it at the time but things were about to become very, very sinister.

The weekend of June 9th was completely off the hook. Bear in mind that my father died on the 10th. Sadly, I dint even give a fuck because my life was about to take a turn for the worst like know other I had ever experienced. Friday night when I came home from work, I expected things to be bad after my driver left but not as they were about to get. I was sitting in my dining room looking at my phone and watching the news. I could hear my neighbor, Jessie and a female companion talking their usual garbage. I had become used to it and would reply to them with insults that would make a drunken sailor with Tourette’s blush. We also had another very odd way of communicating. I used and application called WhatsApp.

About a week before I actually moved into the house in Playas de Tijuana Seccion Monumental, I met a girl selling moccasins and necklaces off a table near a restaurant named La Cerve on the beach. I loved that place by the way. Anyway the woman I met was named Cony. Cony Barbosa actually. We chatted nearly daily before moving to the house on Las Rocas. We often talked about having coffee or dinner but I wasn’t really ready because of my dad’s illness combined with my fucked-up in the head neighbors 34/7 harassment. Still Cony and I spoke via WhatsApp regularly. I told her all about my neighbors. Only later I would find out she was actually was what is known at a “handler”. Fucking weird huh?

One evening in particular when I was being harassed intensely. The weekend of 5/11/2018 actually. Primarily by verbal assaults, slander and another noise campaign coming from 800 Called de Las Rocas, 814 Calle De Las Rocas and 787 Calle de as Rocas. I happened to be messaging with Cony. I explained to her that the neighbors had gone bananas all over again. She told me I should leave the area which was not the response I was expecting. So I decided to test her. I sent her a message indicating that I had recorded “Hector” the perp, harassing me at work. Immediately all of what I would shortly learn were Gang Stalkers” began screaming about Hector losing his job. I gloated and went outside and said, “Fuck Hector”! When someone said “What?”, I repeated it about 5 times.

My performance at work was really suffering. I was going upwards of 4-5 days a week without sleeping. My work sent me to a doctor and told me to take some time off. I did and initially the doctor thought I was imagining everything until I produced the videos and audio. I then produced these recording to HR .

Armed with this information, I spoke to my primary Gang-Stalker, Hector Mejia (Allegedly), I told him I would delete the email if he would call his goons off. Since I lived in Tijuana and was being primarily harassed there, my employer, San Diego Metropolitan Transit System then strongly advised I get a hotel in San Diego. I did, was sent to a special room and Gang-Stalked into empty burning hell, received a call from my employer and was terminated for deleting an email between the Gang-Stalker Hector Mejia and myself, which was backed up.

I was homeless, sleeping on the border, in parks and the Tijuana estuary and hadn’t eaten or drank in 8 days. If I called the police, they ignored me, the fire department ignored me, doctors and lawyers even ignored me. One evening in the Park, a homeless man with a telephone began yelling at me. I had just woken up. He was a bald Mexican man. I curled into the fetal position, covered my ears and gave him the middle finger. At that point he muttered into his cellphone, “Si sabes” or in English, “he knows” and left as quickly as he appeared. I later recognized him as the man in Insurgentes on 8/7/2018.

On “8/6/2018” at 3 58PM,  I decided I would contact the San Diego news, *Melissa Mecija, *10 News in San Diego.  Oddly enough, the very next day on 8/7/2018” at about 11:15 AM as I left my work in Insurgentses Tijuana, a man with a blue Jumpsuit with yellow horizontal stripes, a double band on each arm and a double band on each leg approached me, he had sunglasses on and we nodded at each other in recognition. They no longer scare me, I welcome them. The song Like a Stone was playing from a construction site as we crossed paths and it was playing in my office when I returned some 30 minutes later. 

Coincidences happen all the time. Mathematically impossible coincidences happen all the time when you are being “Gang-Stalked”. However, I have learned to blow it all off. It’s an immature game which is being played by immature people. Without all the players, there is no game. I have become nothing more than a spectator.

I have a B.S. in Computer Engineering and MS in Electrical Engineering and was even employed by Mike Pompeo for over 10 years. I am homeless. Have been a victim of Organized Stalking, Brighting, Sound Campaigns, Slander Campaigns and everything else that comes with “Targeted Surveillance”. It’s more like Targeted Harassment and is a nightmare world and one of the most sinister things one human being could do to another. It follows me where I go. Thanks to my ex-employer. It's funded by employers and corporations.

If I went into anymore detail, you wouldn’t believe it.


----------



## Unkotare

When did Mexico become part of Asia?


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam

Are any of the TIs still on this thread?


----------

